# CIB authorized for more soldiers



## big bad john (5 Jun 2006)

http://www.armytimes.com/story.php?f=1-292925-1843775.php

CIB authorized for more soldiers

By Jim Tice
Times staff writer


The Combat Infantryman Badge has been authorized for award to infantry and Special Forces soldiers who serve as advisers or trainers with certain Afghan national army and Iraqi army units.

The change was announced May 19 and is retroactive to Sept. 18, 2001, the official start date for the global war on terrorism. Senior commanders in the Middle East requested the change, according to Denise Harris, chief of policy in the Military Awards Branch of Human Resources Command.


Similar policies were authorized during the 1960s for soldiers who served as advisers or liaison officials with allied infantry units in Vietnam, Harris said. 

Under the change, which will be incorporated into a future edition of the Army’s military awards regulation, AR 600-8-22, the CIB may be awarded to infantry and Special Forces soldiers in these circumstances:

• They are assigned as advisers or trainers or are performing liaison duties with Afghan national army, Iraqi infantry or special forces units or Iraqi specialized infantry-type units of brigade, regimental or smaller size, or are assigned as advisers to a foreign infantry or to special forces units comparable to the Afghan and Iraqi units described above.

Central Command decides which foreign units and locations in the global war on terrorism qualify for the CIB, Harris said. Qualifying Iraqi units include light and mechanized infantry divisional brigades; Iraqi intervention forces brigades; and Iraqi special operations force units, commando forces, public order forces, mechanized forces and special border forces.

• The new CIB policy further requires that infantry and Special Forces soldiers be embedded with one of the designated units as tactical advisers, trainers or liaison officials during the time the unit “engages in active ground combat, to close with and destroy the enemy with direct fires.” 

To qualify, soldiers “must have been personally present and participated in the combat operations.” Soldiers assigned as advisers, trainers and liaison officials with foreign infantry or special forces units that do not engage in combat operations are not eligible. 

However, Harris said soldiers who are not members of infantry or Special Forces but who serve in advisory, training and liaison roles with foreign infantry and special forces units may be eligible for award of the Combat Action Badge.

Retroactive awards of the CIB are authorized for veterans, retirees and serving soldiers who meet the new requirements. Requests for retroactive awards should be submitted as follows:

• Active-component, National Guard and Army Reserve soldiers should submit their request through the first major general commander in their chain of command to U.S. Army Human Resources Command, Attn: AHRC-PDO-PA, 200 Stovall St., Alexandria, VA 22332. The request should be submitted on a DA Form 4187 (Request for Personnel Action) with any supporting documentation. If applicable, applicants should include a copy of their DD Form 214 (Certificate of Release or Discharge from Active Duty). 

• Retirees and veterans should submit written requests, with supporting documentation, including discharge forms, to Human Resources Command at the same address.

Photo 1)  Combat Infatry Badge

Photo 2)  Combat Action Badge


----------

